# Married wife familey problems



## 2789britt (Jul 17, 2011)

first of al i respect my wifes familey. my brother in law is like a brother to me and was my best man at my wedding 6 years ago when my familey not even my dad or my brother would come. i respect the man  because of that also because of his ongoing 22 yrs. of service in the air force to this day. but today he made a comment about my familey yesterday at a meeting along with her cousin about my rusted lawn mower trailer and used three wheeler. and riding around on the trailer with no tires when his and mine kids loved it. to day he called us the beverly hillbilly's and that ran all over my wife and me. recently he got a divorce from a cheating wife of 12 years and i gave him everything we can to get back on his feet. but i know now how he and my wife;s cousin roger feel about me . they laugh at me because of my redneck and country ways and not having expensive name brand clothes on my kids at all times. how do i turn the other cheek. he and his cousins basically just make me and my familey a joke . what do i do they won't tell me to my face3 but my wifes aunt and uncles tell  me should i just extend the olive branch or cut all ties yyou tell me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 17, 2011)

Pay them no mind. Let their own so called self importance be their ruin. It will come back to haunt them in due time.


----------



## 2789britt (Jul 17, 2011)

i know but this is the only brother my wife has , dad died about three years ago she has a half sister that her step mom wants her to have very little to do with us and her mom is living but is losing hwer mind and moving back in with us in december.


----------



## georgia357 (Jul 17, 2011)

Just ignore what he says and chalk it up to jealousy.  I've got friends/family like that and I'm still friendly to them.  It will all turn out right in the end.  Good luck and prayers sent.


----------



## 2789britt (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks i will chalk it up that he is jelous now . it is because he lost everything in the divorce and hates it that we have what he lost i guess


----------



## CAL (Jul 17, 2011)

2789britt said:


> thanks i will chalk it up that he is jelous now . it is because he lost everything in the divorce and hates it that we have what he lost i guess



Maybe so but I would bet their is jealousy that you and your wife are living a happy life.See people just can't stand that kind of living.Pay him or them no mine it will turn around and bit him in the end you will see.


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 17, 2011)

CAL said:


> Maybe so but I would bet their is jealousy that you and your wife are living a happy life.See people just can't stand that kind of living.Pay him or them no mine it will turn around and bit him in the end you will see.



Exactly. Alot of times it is just that you and your family have a true love for each other. That makes unhappy people crazy. I have been married for 15 years. From day one I could never measure up to the other side. It wasnt about money, because we didnt have any. And still don't. My wife and I are true to each other and fake people put on that front, and when they see people living truely happy it kills them. I have heard every pun in the book about me and my family. The funny thing is that it used to bother me, and I would respond. Now I laugh at them. The worse thing about the whole deal is my wife is very honest, and they hate it. If they lie she tells them. If their wrong she tells them. I really don't have to do anything anymore because she doesnt play. I promise you this. You are probably the first one they call when they need something though. 

       Dont quit talking to them though. Just keep your life on yalls terms, and not on theirs. It takes a few years, and when they see yall can live without them it will get easier! Good luck. Let it roll off your back!


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 17, 2011)

I think Cal has a good point.
I would try to remain cordial, but don't force yourself to be around them when you don't want to.

Ask God for wisdom to deal with the situation.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 17, 2011)

Cut em loose, it makes life grand. My wife and kids are my family, anyone else is just temporary company. Life is too short for folks who bring you down.


----------



## 2789britt (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks guys please pray for us and i will mind mine and help him when he needs me otherwise no . but i will do the christian thing and pray for him as well as mine familey.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 17, 2011)

Some good advice form Nic and others IMO.  I will add that we  get to pick friends, but not family.  They are still family.  Just be nice and smile. He will probably realize the error of his ways someday, but if he doesn't, you were still nice!  Good luck bro.  Just thank God for your blessings and count them instead of worrying about what anybody thinks but God.


----------



## olcowman (Jul 17, 2011)

You got to put it all in perspective... just what impact do these childish comments really have on what is important in your life? Ain't much use in fretting over something that's so insignificant, heck I'd let him know it ain't a big deal. Play along with it and tell him to start calling you Jethro? I got an ignorant gene or two in my own family and it used to be that I stayed tore up all the time about some silly something or nother that some of them had stirred up. I finally realized that my life was a heap better if I just stayed out of all of it altogether. If it ain't going on in my front yard I ignore it and go on about my business. 

I reckon I sure been called a lot worse, redneck and Beverly Hillbillies would be a step up.


----------



## 2789britt (Jul 17, 2011)

i will i am going to continue to be me and if they don't like it whatever as for me aND mine we wil go on. i wilol continue to pray for him though.


----------



## speedcop (Jul 18, 2011)

whatever you sow in mercy you will reap a hundred times over. Continue your life as you have, ask God for strength and guidence, and pray for them. Let God deal with him. He's real good at it. We pray for your situation.


----------



## shoot870p (Jul 19, 2011)

*keep on keeping on*

stay strong in the course.
he wants what yall have and is jealous over it.
you helped him out and it is problem to him because he can not "repay" you I believe.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 22, 2011)

many times people have to talk down about others to make themselves feel better. Put it in Gods hands and keep on keeping on. Don't cut them out and help when you can. They may just learn a thing or two from you.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jul 22, 2011)

Core Lokt said:


> many times people have to talk down about others to make themselves feel better. Put it in Gods hands and keep on keeping on. Don't cut them out and help when you can. They may just learn a thing or two from you.



Amen.


----------



## pnome (Jul 22, 2011)

Brian,

Just put a big smile on your face and be thankful for what you've got and who you are.  I guarantee you, those folks will envy you one day.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Jul 22, 2011)

My experience is that sometimes people are jealous of another persons happiness and in order to help make them feel better they will try and belittle and make fun of that person. It means nothing, he is just trying to make himself feel better because he is not happy like you and your family.


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 22, 2011)

Hats off to you for "passing the test" thus far.  The fact that your heart cares enough to pray speaks volumes to the work God is doing in your lives.
This trial will pass in God's time, but an excellent marriage is a jewel of great price that you will treasure forever.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jul 22, 2011)

With respect...most of the advice listed here doesn't come across as biblical to me.  If you're asking biblically speaking what you should do, then here's a start.

Go talk to your brother-in-law.  Tell him that what he said hurt you deeply and that you and your wife are upset by what he said about you.  Let him know (with a loving heart and attitude) that you are doing the best you know how to raise your kids well and in a godly manner.

If he loves you (and based on the fact that he was your best man I think he does), it will break his heart that he has hurt you like that.

Words are deadly.  There's a good passage in James about what words can do.

Tell him, in love, about what his words did to you.  The issue will likely be resolved.  Swallow your pride a bit and just speak to him about the issue.  Don't "confront him".  Just tell him what it did to you.


----------

